# Put my MH on a weighbridge today!!!!



## RichardD

In an attempt to get accurate tyre pressures for my van I took it to a weighbridge today and got quite a shock.

I knew from the 2010 Rapido technical brochure that my 9009DFH unladen weight was quoted as 3565kgs with a MGW of 4250kgs gave me 685kgs of load capacity. Plenty I thought when we bought the van.

Rapido advise that the unladen weight includes the weight of all the vehicles standard fitted equipment, a 75kg driver, a bottle of gas, fresh water and fuel tanks filled to 90% of their capacity and a tolerance of +/-5%.

So I topped the fuel tank up and put about 70% of fresh water in the tank (my tank holds 190 litres) and added a passenger and set off to the weighbridge. Oh yes, we had already removed our clothes, personal effects and all food when we got back from our last trip 2 weeks ago.

I was shocked when the weighbridge operator came out with a ticket for 4300kgs!!!!

The only additional equipment fitted has been the Maxview Sat (25kgs) Omnistor awning (60kgs) Towbar (30kgs) extra gas bottle (15kgs) TV (5kgs) VB air controller (20kgs) add a passenger and I'm a tad over 75kgs this would take the unladen weight up to about 3820kgs

This still leaves 480kgs of additional load capacity. I just can't believe that I have according to the weighbridge over 500kgs of 'stuff' still in the van. Remember we had already removed all clothes, personal effects and food.

Will start emptying the van and getting it back to delivered specification apart from the already fitted additional equipment. I've a dreadful feeling that Rapidos unladened weight is probably very optimistic.

Richard


----------



## carol

Richard ours was a low profile and we had loads of spare allowance when fully loaded. even with loads of extras fitted

your water tank sounds more than normal. usually around 100 litres. do you know if someone has added an extra one

what year and I will look if I have their brochure

Carol


----------



## Stanner

RichardD said:


> Oh yes, we had already removed our clothes,


You had me worried for a bit and then I read it all again.

I thought this thread might have to be moved to the "Naturist weighbridge adventures" section. :wink:


----------



## gaspode

carol said:


> your water tank sounds more than normal. usually around 100 litres. do you know if someone has added an extra one
> 
> what year and I will look if I have their brochure
> 
> Carol


No need to look Carol, Richard is spot on with his figures and the 9009DFH does indeed have a 190 litre fresh water tank as standard.

I can't say I'm surprised at your weights Richard, which is a sad indictment in itself. Sooner or later someone will take court action against a manufacturer for supplying goods "unfit for purpose" if the fashion for unrealistic payloads continues to spread unabated. Judging from reports on this forum Rapido seem to be a major offender but it's not confined to them by any means. It does seem to be more prevalent amongst european brands though, probably because of the need to build vans under a notional weight to keep drivers with licence restrictions within their sales market. In the UK the number of drivers with historic rights to drive up to 7.5 tonnes on a car licence decreases every year, how else can M/H manufacturers maintain their potential market unless they produce vehicles that potential buyers can legally drive? No doubt the continental driving licence situation is similar or possibly even more stringent.
Unfortunately this seems to mean in some cases that figures quoted for unladen weights and payloads may not bear much relationship to reality.


----------



## bognormike

How on earth can their unladen weight figure be so different? If you went from the other direction (weighbridge figure less all the "added" bits) and calculated what you think the unladen weight is, what do you come up with? To be several hundred kg out is ridiculous! Rapido / dealers need to be advised that they are misrepresenting things.

just a thought; do you have a towbar fitted? You don't mention it, but they can be fairly hefty lumps. I am considering removing mine to give some extra payload - it was fitted by a previous owner, and we don't use it. The only purpose it serves now is to act as a very strong bumper!


----------



## sideways

Rapidos are notorious for having very little or in some cases no payload. if you search on here there are lots of threads about it.


----------



## chiefwigwam

off topic slightly but whilst 'browsing' through various caravan brochures, some payloads stated were only 50kg.

any caravans pulling up on site that i see, have bikes, awnings, and a whole load of other kit too, 

maybe im thick and i read it wrong 8O but im sure thats what it said

i think it will come down to some unfortunate soul having a serious accident before manufacturers try and remedy a solution


----------



## RichardD

Yes, I have a towbar and have included that within my calculations. It's only a simple straight one so have allowed 30kgs.

I'm going to empty the van out today and weight everything that I take out until I get back to what I think is the delivered vehicle plus the extras I've added.

I'll let you know the outcome.

I've looked at the 2010 spec sheet again and the next model down from me, the 9096DF and this has an unladen weight of 3220kgs. The 9096 only has a 100 litre fresh water tank so I'm about 171Kgs heavier just on the fresh water capacity alone without the additional weight of 600mm of van and chassis and the 3.0L engine.

Does anyone know if the Comfortmatic gearbox weighs more than the standard? I would have thought only a few kilos for the electronic actuators and ECU. 

Richard


----------



## jonasw19

Richard
Slightly off topic 
Where did you get it weighed? We are in Dorchester and I want to weigh our van.

I tried at the local council depot and the readings seemed to vary wildly between consecutive tries. The machine was a single axle loadcell and needed very accurate positioning and possibly to get the position correct first time without manoeuvering.
I also looked at the weight readings supplied as part of the MOT test , these were worryingly high but just ok. 
Next will try a weighbridge
jon


----------



## gaspode

RichardD said:


> Does anyone know if the Comfortmatic gearbox weighs more than the standard? I would have thought only a few kilos for the electronic actuators and ECU.
> 
> Richard


I'm fairly confident that the auto box is a 25kg add-on and the 3 litre engine is 50kg.


----------



## RichardD

Hi Jon, Abbey Metals at the bottom of St Georges Road. £5 a weigh, but they can't do axles due to the slope but they will allow you to look at the read out.

Hi gaspode, 3L was fitted as standard on the 9009DFH so should be in the unladen weight, but agree with the addition for the Comfortmatic. 

Right, have now unloaded the van completely and been back to the weigh bridge this afternoon and have now weighed in at 3860kgs.

A reduction of 440kgs, which is in line with the 'stuff' that I've taken out of the van and weighed on the bathroom scales plus a passenger.

When adding the extras that have been fitted then the unladen weight should be 3720kgs.

But I've now found where the difference is? The Rapido spec states a tolerance of +/- 5%. 5% of the unladen weight works out as 178kgs!!!

So the unladen weight could be as high as 3743kgs and if you add the extras of 155kgs comes to 3898kgs. Not a million miles from the measured 3860kgs today.

So this 5% tolerance has now consumed 178kgs of potential loading capacity!!!

Can the MGW also be varied by the 5%?? I bet not.

I thought when I moved from a caravan to a motorhome my days of counting weight were over, obviously not.

Richard


----------



## trevd01

Yes +75kg for 3l auto. 

Aircon adds a bit too, and cruise, passenger airbags and internal front door and window blinds - it all ads up - all over the front axle. 

Our 3l van is very heavy at the front, which is why we have fitted heavy duty front springs + uprated the front axle rating.


----------



## travelsRus

"Buy a trailer or take it up with your Dealers(Brownhills)" was the response when we visited the Rapido factory in Mayenne at their request when we complained about the weight on the front axle.

We were originally 3.5 but up plated by Brownhills to 3.7 we also have 3l comfortmatic gearbox.

Rapido said we were 'borderline' when they weighed us but that was with no fuel & no water and completely empty.

Extras :- 5m awning, gas low x 2 bottles, dome, solar panel, oven (we didn't know that was an extra) - we had taken the carpets out but that's also an extra we didn't ask for.

Chris


----------



## RichardD

Hi Chris,

That is a disappointing response from Rapido.

So what is considered as standard equipment? I've assumed the following;

3 litre engine
Cab Air con.
2 x leisure batteries
Efoy
Status 530 TV aerial
Oven
Tyre compressor
Rapido jack & brace
11kg gas bottle full

Is it possible to get my chassis up plated to 4500kgs? The tyres are rated at 1250kgs each but what about the Alko chassis.

Richard


----------



## Steveboy

*weight*

I have Rapido 972M. After weighbridge expodition had to upgrade to 4 ton to stay legal and have payload.

By the way I also have drawbar fitted by prev owner. Manufacturer stated weight of drawbar - 65kg.

weight and legality has always been a 'liquid' issue. May I please implore all to make sue Tyres are in good nick and at correct pressure. That and sensible speed should keep accidents to a minimum which keeps mr plod off the motorhomers back. That way we all get to continue driving our 'guess the weight' vans for hopefully, many a year yet.

Happy travels all.


----------



## WildThingsKev

It might be worth trying a different weighbridge. I've weighed ours three times (at different places) in full travel trim and it has been about 3650kg. Yesterday the MOT garage said it was 3550kg mostly empty, I queried their scales but they said they are checked every 6 months.


----------



## BarnacleBob

Hi Richard,

I would think that you could upgrade your M.G.W. to 4500 kgs easily.

It was an optional extra when I ordered my new m'home based on an Alko Heavy chassis like yours. I went for the extra and I am very glad that I did.

Bob


----------



## RichardD

Right, with everything out I'm now having to weigh individual items and prioritise before putting them back in the van.

As I said I thought my days of weight counting were over when I moved from a caravan to a motorhome!!

At least when we were caravaning we could put heavier items in the car as we had a large estate.

I'm about to make a "techno100' spare wheel carrier, but the Fiat wheel and tyre weighs 29kgs!! then there will be the additional metalwork.

How do I go about getting the chassis replated to 4500kgs?

Richard


----------



## peribro

RichardD said:


> How do I go about getting the chassis replated to 4500kgs?


Speak to SVTech. Contact details and a lot else on their website SVTech


----------



## sideways

I understand from a friend in the haulage business that if stopped and weighed your are allowed upto 5% over weight whether this is upto the vosa official at the scene or is set in stone i dont know.


----------



## duxdeluxe

I think they may have some discretion on whether to give a warning or to unload/fine but I wouldn't bet on it............


----------



## Tansy

Took our 7098 to the weighbridge today and was not allowed to stay in vehicle while weighing. Was told that regulations state that all passengers including driver have to exit the vehicle. Why? Last time I weighed a van it was okay to stay in, so what's changed?


----------



## 91502

sideways said:


> I understand from a friend in the haulage business that if stopped and weighed your are allowed upto 5% over weight whether this is upto the vosa official at the scene or is set in stone i dont know.


I cannot remember the exact figures but 5% sounds about right for a verbal warning, then you get a fixed penalty notice for a bit more of a % over and then a summons to court.
Which ever it is you won't be allowed to drive away without unloading something to get within your weights as they could become liable if you crash because your too heavy.
This is ok if it's just your water or waste tanks to get you below but what will you do if you need to get rid of more?
I hate to think what the wife will say being left on the roadside with half your possessions. 
Of course this is only England, Wales and NI but they may not be as generous over the borders.

James


----------



## KeithChesterfield

From the Camping and Caravanning Club web site -
www.clubcareinsurance.com › Motorhome insurance › Motorhome safety - 'Weigh your fully loaded motorhome (including passengers, fuel, water, luggage, etc) to ensure that you are fully road legal.'

Tansy - go back to the Weighbridge operator and tell them they're t......!


----------



## Webby1

*Motorhome weight*

The problem with being overloaded is not that you will be stopped and fined............which actually seems "quite reasonable"...only £60 for 150 kg over.........the real issue is if you are in a major accident then your insurers will try to get out of paying by quoting that you are overweight and illegal...................you may as well not be insured !

Manufacturers seem to make up lies about payload (I can't think of a more appropriate word) and really it should all be disregarded until you actually get weighed before a trip..and it's usually a shock to everyone.

We had our van uprated from 3500 to 3850 by SVTECH but it really seemed a paper exercise in that the van was always capable of that weight but had been deliberately downplated to sell to drivers without the grandfathers rights....they seemed to simply apply to DVLA to revert to the original specs at a cost of £260.

No disrespect to them but I would advise anyone to contact VOSA and try to replate it yourself.


----------



## Coulstock

In defence of Rapido -my 741F is plated at 3,400 kg and I've weighed it at our local local authority weighbridge (top of Handcross Hill on A23) at 3,040 Kg . Thats an empty boot + me but with full water and diesel. I've weighed out all my 'boot' items at < 100 Kg -so I don't have a concern about payload. I've often thought that these glossy mag reviews of motorhomes (see monthly Caravan Club mag e.g) should include a statement of the plate Kg and an actual weighing by the reviewing writer.

Harry


----------



## RichardD

SVTech are way up north for me, has anyone got details of companies in the south of England.

Richard


----------



## GEMMY

What's distance got to do with a paper exercise ?

tony


----------



## Coulstock

RichardD said:


> SVTech are way up north for me, has anyone got details of companies in the south of England.
> 
> Richard


Look in your local government web site under "Weights & Measures" you should find the Weighbridges they're responsible for-they're free -at least mine at Handcross Hill is - just get along when its not being used by the Highways bods.

Harry


----------



## peter_h

Does you Van have a weight plate (ours is next to the gass bottle store door ) ? - Ours showed the actual weight (MRO) with factory extras.

Via our dealer we then added 234 kg of fixed extras composing of:-
a/c unit, bike rack, awning, 2nd domestic battery, alarm, extra gas bottle, inverter, safe, sat dome, tv, efoy fuel cell

Peter


----------



## RichardD

Been in touch with a more local van converter and they say they can do it and yes, it is just a paperwork exercise. But this will cost £300 +vat!!

What can they be doing for £300 if it's only paperwork!

I've tried to find a VOSA website but all I can find is very general stuff. There is a local VOSA test station in Poole should I enquire there?

Hi Peter, I have 3 weight plates under the bonnet across the front crossmember. One Fiat, one Alko and I'm not sure what the 3rd one is. Not sure I've seen any MRO weight though. Will check tomorrow.

Sent an e-mail to Highbridge regarding this weigh problem, but no response even though I requested an urgent response.

Richard


----------



## gaspode

Hi Richard

Have you tried speaking to Rapido Wokingham for advice?
I'm not sure if they'll be able to help you but I do think they're "THE" Rapido experts in the UK. They're also very friendly and helpful in my experience.
http://www.rapidomotorhomes.com/index.html


----------



## carol

Richard when we had ordered our Rapido in Germany I realized that the extras made the upgrade to maxi heavy chassis was imperative.

Basic does not include anything over and above furniture one leisure battery, no reversing camera, sunscreen, remission blinds, awning, auto, upgraded engines from lowest model, no tv/Sat aerials no tv, even if in when purchased. Rapid brochures tech ones do give weights.

Unfortunately many folk misunderstand this p, as you have.

Spare wheel is another extra as was a towbar

Sorry you have found this out a bit late

I believe that all dealers should have to provide a weighbridge ticket taken with you in it before you pay for it

My experience over 23 years

Carol


----------



## peter_h

Richard,

On ours the most useful weight plate was on the outside divers side (this may be a recent thing) it's in French translation was given to us by Wokinham Rapido who supplied our van - they also took the weight of each extra they fitted and gave us the list on collection.

The label says PV,PTAV,PTRA and the weight in KGs

PV = MRO (Mass in running order)
PTAV = MAM (Max Mass)
PTRA = GTW (Gross TRain Weight)
It also has on it the length and width in Meters

Hope This helps

Peter


----------



## RichardD

Have been reading the Rapido specification brochure in more detail and as Carol says not everything that you think is a standard fit is included in the unladen weight.

The following are over and above the ULW on my vehicle.

50 kgs for the 3.0 litre engine, even though my 9009DFH is only available with the 3.0 litre engine. Comfortmatic auto adds a further 17 kgs. Cruise control is 2 kgs, passenger air bag 6kgs, flyscreen on habitation door 4 kgs, oven 14.5kgs and carpet 9kgs. This little lot adds up to 53.6kgs.

Taking this into account and the extras I've had fitted still leaves me about 93kgs over the expected weight.

My added extras are anything at of the ordinary. Simple tow bar, Maxview satellite system, TV, awning, extra gas bottle. The sort of items that a manufacturer should expect an owner to fit.

Rapido have asked my Dealer to take it to a weighbridge and to ensure that it is completely empty but I'm sure the response will be; 'its within our stated 5% tolerance'.

As Carol says I feel that Dealers should take more responsibility in advising about loading capacity and a weighbridge ticket would be excellent, as I would expect there are many motorhome owners out there who are considerably over the MGW of their vehicle.

Richard


----------



## trevd01

RichardD said:


> <snip>
> 50 kgs for the 3.0 litre engine, even though my 9009DFH is only available with the 3.0 litre engine. Comfortmatic auto adds a further 17 kgs. Cruise control is 2 kgs, passenger air bag 6kgs, flyscreen on habitation door 4 kgs, oven 14.5kgs and carpet 9kgs. This little lot adds up to 53.6kgs. <snip>
> Richard


err...

... I think you will find its 102.5Kg?


----------



## Cherekee

I weighed my Rapido 9048DF (4200 kgs model) when I bought it. It had no water, the fuel tank was empty (the warning light was on) and nothing in the cupboards or storage area's and the empty weight was 3140 kgs.

The Rapido technical empty is 3100 kgs (3255 kgs +/- 5%). Given the standard figures with fuel/passenger/water then my net weight is about 3400 kgs which gives me a useful load of 800 kgs. 

Alan


----------



## Annsman

On the Autotrail website, when you choose a specific model it has a list of the various additions you can have fitted at the factory, how much they cost and what they weigh. There is a calculator that adds these up as you go. So it's not beyond the wit of man, and motorhome manufaturers to give us the correct info before we buy. It's what many people rely on the dealers and manufacturers' information for.

Being overweight isn't only an insurance issue. If you go over the 3,500KGs weight, depending on your age, you also go outside your entitlement to drive the damn thing!

VOSA is now a self governing trust that gets a lot of its funding from the revenue it gathers in. For revenue read fines! So don't rely on there being any leeway given. Their scales are accurate and it's what they go on. During the summer months they do have the occassional trawl of the motorways for overweight motorhomes and caravans. They also have the legal right to pull you over without a police officer present, so if the VOSA vehicle puts on his Matrix lights and tells you to follow him off the motorway don't be tempted to ignore it andcarry on!


----------



## rayc

My 3L 7090+ on the 4250kg chassis has weight to spare. In full running trim with full fresh water, full gas bottles, full fuel tank, spare wheel, two electric bikes on a tow ball frame and myself and passenger it came in at 3960kg. Both axles were well within their 2400kg and 2100kg limits.

The 7090+ are also be provided with MGW of 3500kg and 3850kg limits. Are these weights useable in practice?

When the time comes to change it I would consider downsizing to MGW of 3500kg. What make / model with a similar spec and decent payload could I consider? Do they exist?


----------



## RichardD

I have now been back to Highbridge, who have been very helpful throughout the whole process and re-weighed the MH completely empty apart from the 90% fuel and full gas bottle. Due to my concerns about the actual capacity of the fresh water tank this was drained and no driver was weighed either due to the lack of a 75kgs driver. These weights would be added afterwards.

I had previously obtained all the manufacturers published weights for the extras that have been fitted. I haven't got anything out of the ordinary fitted, the usual items such as auto Sat dish, Omnistor awning, Avtex TV and a simple tow bar. 

Taking all these additions and deductions (we've removed our lounge table assembly and there were no carpets) into account the calculated ULW was just over 10kgs above the Rapido specification, or an error of about 0.4%. 

One main change to my original calculations was that the 50kgs addition for the 3.0 litre Fiat engine was included in the Rapido declared ULW, when originally I was told this wasn't included. I also forgot about the 10 litres of water in the Truma and a few litres for water left in the pipes and under estimated the weight of small objects left around the van in front pockets and drawers etc.

So whilst eating a piece of humble pie, I can confirm that Rapidos published figures are accurate.

My conclusions are that we as customers should be made aware of the unladened weight of our vans on purchase from the Dealer as on my van there was about 75kgs of addition weight used by options that we consider standard here in the UK. Typically, oven, carpets, passenger airbag, cruise control, hab door flyscreen and that the Comfortmatic g/box adds 17kgs.

I have now started to weigh all the items that we've taken out of the van before we put them back in with a careful consideration as to whether we actually need it. So far I have about 210kgs left to MGW and we have loaded no clothes, bedding, linen & laundry, food or personal effects such as electrical and electronic items loaded. Then there are the maps, reading books and travel guides we tend to take. So will this be enough?

I think I will have to get SVTech to update my chassis to 4500kgs, something they have already confirmed is possible.

The only possible criticism of Rapido could be that they should have offered a greater MGW on such a large van. If you look at all the others in the 90DFH range the loading capacity can be as much as 1000kgs if the 'heavy chassis' option is taken. On my van which already has the heavy chassis I only have 685kgs of loading. Or looking at it another way only about 450kgs once the options and usual MH extras have been added.

It has been an interesting exercise and thanks once again to Highbridge.

Richard


----------



## TeamRienza

Hi,

Perhaps I am wrong here, but, when I bought my van (an Autosleeper) I was wary of the stated weights and allowances and decided to weigh it.

The purpose of the exercise being,


1 To ensure that I did not exceed the individual axle weights or the total weight of 3500 Kg

2 To accurately work out the tyre pressures needed to give the most efficient and comfortable ride.

My assumption is that I weigh my van with all kit and gear, water, food, fuel, 2 gas cylinders etc and my wife and myself. 

This I feel more accurately reflects the normal use of the van.

The weighbridge gives 3 measurements. Front axle, rear axle and total weight. I keep the figures on a small laminated card which also shows the Ford max weights.

I am also mindfull that the figures, (like an MOT) are only valid on the day, but represent the maximum I am ever likely to have aboard.

Comments please.

Davy


----------



## Techno100

Thanks to Carol's wise ordering decision I have 250kg spare with only food/drink and sometimes 2 bikes to put aboard. I have added so much that anything lighter would be buckling now :lol:


----------



## rocky58

Decided to weigh mine on sunday on self service dynamic axle weigher at gildersome nr leeds.Very happy with results.I had full fresh water tank and deisel 2 adults,a spare tyre plenty of beer and fully loaded .
When I bought it the payload was given at 780kg 

read out on dynamic weigher

front axle 1360
back axle 1910
gross 3270

on the plate in the Dethleffs globevan

it says these weights

3500
4500
1- 1750
2- 2250


----------



## pete4x4

What is the accuracy of a weighbridge at 3500kgs, anyone know. I can't find anything on line and my motorhome weight is varying by around 250kgs at the same weighbridge.
I've got to the situation where I am taking stuff out and the weight is going up!
The weighbridge is a 50tonne weighbridge.


----------



## rayc

pete4x4 said:


> What is the accuracy of a weighbridge at 3500kgs, anyone know. I can't find anything on line and my motorhome weight is varying by around 250kgs at the same weighbridge.
> I've got to the situation where I am taking stuff out and the weight is going up!
> The weighbridge is a 50tonne weighbridge.


A previous topic
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopt...ghbridges-not-as-good-as-you-might-think.html

The legal tolerance of accuracy for weighbridges is stipulated in the Non-Automatic Weighing Instrument Regulations 2000.

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2000/3236/contents/made

http://www.letsrecycle.com/news/lat...n2019-over-accuracy-of-recycling-weighbridges


----------



## WildThingsKev

I've been to SITA today with polythene for recycling and have to go on the weighbridge full and empty with the car )and sometimes trailer). I've been going there regularly for 8 years and the figures are always within 20kg, the increments are 20kg and the same amount of polythene always weighs 40 or 60kg. So I'd say they are pretty accurate.


----------



## Techno100

Trading standards weighed my front at 1930 exactly the same as the last time months ago. My rear has only increased through my luggage.


----------



## R3SKT

Found ourselves in a similar depressing situation the day we were travelling to France for three weeks at the end of August. We were laden with a fairly typical pack-out for our trip, to include full fuel (it doesn't run on fresh air and fumes unfortunately), 100 litres fill of fresh water, (knowing that we could calculate this out if needed), two mountain bikes weighing in @ 43kg the pair, clothing to suit, sensible small amount of provisions for a day or two's feeding if away from stores. 10 litres of bottled water, a couple of bottles of alcohol and the usual plethora of today's electronic toys, gadgets and such like.

We had changed our leisure chairs and sun beds for lightweight aluminium ones, these stood in at circa 21Kgs. With a small table and a two bags of petanque boules included we set off to the local weighbridge. One weigh ticket later and we're sat on the side of the road looking decidedly dejected and wondering what we're to do. We're plated at 3700Kg and we were standing in at 3880Kg.

Ten minutes of angst and wondering what to do then ensued. Did we dump the blue water, there by saving us close to 90Kg? Should we return home and remove the bikes, some canned food stuffs, some bottled drinking water, the guide books, cameras, boule sets? How about the towelling and bedding for a three week trip, did we really need a spare set of sheets? What about the bathroom cabinet, could we jettison the various potions lotions and creams?

Our combined body weights totalled 149Kg, reasonable one would think and certainly not something we could do anything about there and then to lighten the payload, so what to do? In the end after we had wrangled with what we could take out if we went back home first, we opted to go as we were, dump 50% of the fresh water and vow not to buy any great amount of wines and beers for the return journey.

From the outside, our M/H sits stable and not at all looking over-burdened, it drives fine, stops on a €100 note, returns almost 30mpg and would appear to be comfortable with the loading, but, and there's the rub, it just ain't legal! So, after 3 weeks and 2100 safely completed French motoring miles we are now exploring uprating to the maximum 3850Kg, adding air assist suspension, fitting bigger tyres to get improved axle weights and probably chipping in with nearly £1500 expenditure to get to a position where we still can't carry all that we had on board before we made that decision ... harumph!

Me thinks we will have to cull the magazines, books and bottles, review the tool kit bag, drop the spare 25mtr extension lead, forget about using two x 13Kg calor bottles, and revert back to the 2 x 9Kgs, skinny down the bathroom cabinet content, halve the amount of towelling, review the crockery cupboard, invest in more melamine, thin down the cutlery tray, sheesh, this is going to make being away in the rig a bit less enjoyable


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Is there any point in doing a bit of lateral thinking and buying a different MH that will definitely take all the items you want/need when you go on holiday?

Just a thought.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## teemyob

We had an issue Here

I am not convinced about the accuracy of a weigh bridge that weighs 38 ton trucks, 363 days of the year.

As people have mentioned to me on here and in conversation. They have taken items out and on the second pass, the weight has gone up!.

The Vehicle looks a tiny bit back heavy, but does so empty!. Handles very well and brakes incredibly well. But I wanted to be on the right side of the law.

But our van was new. I insisted the dealer in question pay for the paperwork exercise of taking the weight from 3500kG's to 3850kG's. Kills the max towing weight, but unlikely to be towing much.

TM


----------

